# Puppy Drum inside Lynhaven in early October



## mezz540 (Aug 26, 2007)

Can any of you locals tell me if its worth my while towing my boat down to Lynnhaven from Fredericksburg to fish for puppy drum inside Lynhaven Inlet in early October.........would hate to make that trip all the way down there if October is too late in the season to stand a good change on hooking a couple


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

You can definately hook up on a couple. You can hook into some trout also.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

There b stripers in thar tooooooooo!

Capt.Skid


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

mezz540 said:


> Can any of you locals tell me if its worth my while towing my boat down to Lynnhaven from Fredericksburg to fish for puppy drum inside Lynhaven Inlet in early October.........would hate to make that trip all the way down there if October is too late in the season to stand a good change on hooking a couple


You can expect: Red Drum, Flounder, Spot, Speckled Trout, and of course, Stripers.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Set up a seasoned drift by the 3rd fender system of the Lesner bridge. Drop a fish finder rig w/ cut mullet. You'll hook, Fo Sho! (Don't block the traffic or there'll be hell to pay!!)


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Be carefull under the bridge the current rips in there and it takes some getting used to. Also be careful which set of piles you chose to fish because a LOT of boater ignor the MARKED channel in the middle and take short cuts. This includes the so-called 'professional' marniners like the state pilot boats and the head boats.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Hey us head boats only have one path we can navigate without hitting the bridge/hitting all 12 of the john boats that liked to anchor in the channel every saturday


----------

